# Vac Sealing Wet Stuff??



## tjohnson

Guys,

I'm in the market for a new Vac Sealer

The problem with my current sealer and many others, is they won't seal wet items like chicken breasts.

What model does a good job, without having to double bag or use a paper towel to keep the juice from getting into the sealer?

I see the one Bear posted, and for $89 is a great deal, but if it can't seal wet food, I gotta pass

Todd


----------



## smokeamotive

Todd, you can always put your chicken breasts or whatever in the bag and put it in the freezer till mostly frozen then seal. Or freeze on a cookie sheet then bag it up.


----------



## eman

lay the breast or whatever meat on a sheet pan and freeze then vac seal while frozen.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokeamotive said:


> Todd, you can always put your chicken breasts or whatever in the bag and put it in the freezer till mostly frozen then seal. Or freeze on a cookie sheet then bag it up.


That's what I do too.

However the one in that ad is like mine, and if it sucks up a little liquid, it goes to a little trough. You can just pull the little trough out, and dump it, and stick it back in. That takes about 10 seconds.

I don't know what would happen if you would suck up enough liquid to overfill the long trough, but that is why I freeze very wet things first (at least partially).

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm interested in this answer as well...JJ


----------



## rbranstner

I have trouble sealing anything with moisture as well. Mine looks pretty much exactly like the one Bear posted.


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> I have trouble sealing anything with moisture as well. Mine looks pretty much exactly like the one Bear posted.




Ross,

Just pop the vacuum sealer open, and find that long narrow through.

Snap it out & if there's liquid in it, dump it out.

Then snap it back in.

Like some of us said, we freeze our moist & soft stuff, at least partially before vacuum sealing.

When you're all done, I would pull that trough out, and clean it good & dry it, and snap it back in. It's real easy to do.

Bear


----------



## alblancher

You can drain the food the best you can, freezing helps considerably.

I also fold a paper towel or two and put them between the meat and the end of the bag so any liquid would have to pass through the paper towel.  I have no problems removing the paper towel when I defrost the meat.


----------



## rbranstner

Bearcarver said:


> Ross,
> 
> Just pop the vacuum sealer open, and find that long narrow through.
> 
> Snap it out & if there's liquid in it, dump it out.
> 
> Then snap it back in.
> 
> Like some of us said, we freeze our moist & soft stuff, at least partially before vacuum sealing.
> 
> When you're all done, I would pull that trough out, and clean it good & dry it, and snap it back in. It's real easy to do.
> 
> Bear


Even if my trough is empty and totally dry I have issues. My brother and I bought  the same sealer two years ago and we both hate them. I figured I would upgrade and spend some good money and get a good one but our cheaper ones work much better. this one wastes so much of the bag on the seal. So much that you need over an inch on both seals or  else  it won't seal. And half  the time we seal stuff it won't form a good seal. My old cheap sealer only needs maybe half an inch  to form a good seal. I am going through bags left and right now because there is 2-4 inches of extra bag that you need  on each seal with this new sealer. Neither of us are impressed with our units especially for how much we paid.


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> Even if my trough is empty and totally dry I have issues. My brother and I bought  the same sealer two years ago and we both hate them. I figured I would upgrade and spend some good money and get a good one but our cheaper ones work much better. this one wastes so much of the bag on the seal. So much that you need over an inch on both seals or  else  it won't seal. And half  the time we seal stuff it won't form a good seal. My old cheap sealer only needs maybe half an inch  to form a good seal. I am going through bags left and right now because there is 2-4 inches of extra bag that you need  on each seal with this new sealer. Neither of us are impressed with our units especially for how much we paid.


Hmmm, mine works good, but it does need extra bag to get into the seal slot.

I guess it doesn't bother me, because the one I used before (my Son's) needed even more extra bag.

I do have one now & then that when I get it from the freezer, it isn't tight any more, but they tell me when I get bags from that other company, I won't have that problem.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner

This is the sealer  that my brother and I have and I see there are several reviews with the same issues as we have.

http://www.amazon.com/Foodsaver-Smartseal-V3485-Brushed-Stainless/product-reviews/B002SAZ02I

It  wastes so  much of the bags as you need a long tail on each end in order  to get a seal. If you don't have at least 1.5 inches of tail left forget about trying to get it to seal. Many times it will only remove  half  the air out of the bag and then it will start to seal it closed. I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal.

All in all I wouldn't recommend this unit to anyone. I am in no way trying to detour you from getting a vacuum sealer or bashing the food saver brand. We both had cheap food savers that worked twice as good as these and we loved them but we upgraded because we use our old ones so much for packaging sausage that we wanted a second unit. And just to clarify the new one  acts up weather you are sealing 1 bag or 100 bags. Some times it seals the bags very good but its hit or miss. Things have gotten better when I started leaving about 3 inches of tail on each end  off the bag but still if anything has moisture in it forget about it even when I do use the moisture setting on the unit. Just wanted  to give you our experience with this particular unit. Between 4 of us that have 6 different units this is the only unit so far that we have had this issue with. But we are  the only ones that have the upright style and this is the only upright style I have ever used so I don't have anything to  compare  it to. I am guessing it may be this model.


----------



## doctord1955

I. have the game saver plus.  Works great if something is to wet u seal it manually.


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> This is the sealer  that my brother and I have and I see there are several reviews with the same issues as we have.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Foodsaver-Smartseal-V3485-Brushed-Stainless/product-reviews/B002SAZ02I
> 
> It  wastes so  much of the bags as you need a long tail on each end in order  to get a seal. Mine does too, but I thought they all did. Mine uses less extra bag than I needed to get to the sealer on my Son's old Gamesaver. If you don't have at least 1.5 inches of tail left forget about trying to get it to seal. Many times it will only remove  half  the air out of the bag and then it will start to seal it closed. Mine only has that problem after about 15 to 20 sealings, without a rest. I think it heats up, and has a saftety quit on it. Once I let it sit for awhile, it's good for another 15 or 20. I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal. I never noticed that.
> 
> All in all I wouldn't recommend this unit to anyone. I am in no way trying to detour you from getting a vacuum sealer or bashing the food saver brand. We both had cheap food savers that worked twice as good as these and we loved them but we upgraded because we use our old ones so much for packaging sausage that we wanted a second unit. And just to clarify the new one  acts up weather you are sealing 1 bag or 100 bags. Some times it seals the bags very good but its hit or miss. Things have gotten better when I started leaving about 3 inches of tail on each end  off the bag but still if anything has moisture in it forget about it even when I do use the moisture setting on the unit. Just wanted  to give you our experience with this particular unit. It's good to get other people's take on these things, not just from one of us. I'm glad you made these comments. If I had those problems I'd be peed off too, and I'd be on the phone with the company!!!


Thanks Ross,

Bear


----------



## shtrdave

I have one of these I bought it from QVC a while back, it has a moist button on it and the little tray inside as Bear was describing. I have done PP that is really moist, I found a deal on large packs of hot dogs from one of my favorite brands and sealed them with all the liquid running off of them. I have also done things like pieces of pie, I am not a big sweets person so if I make something I break it down and vac seal it in smaller portions.


----------



## rbranstner

I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal. I never noticed that.

On my older sealer you would manually push down the until it slicked on each side and then the bag would be snapped into the unit so  it could seal well my new one doesn't have that. You stick the bag into the slit and when it senses the bag a little piece gets lowered down and pushes the bag down so that it can create a seal to vacuum then seal the bag closed. I don't like this electrical part as its just one more  thing to go bad and half  the time I have to put the bag in  multiple times before it will actually grab the bag (especially if you have a shorter tail). I would much rather have a unit  where you put the bag in then you push down to lock the bag into the machine. I guess  I we were just spoiled with our old units as you only needed a tiny tail in  order to get  it to seal. What are you guys finding is a normal length you need in  order to get yours to seal. Maybe 2-3inches on each end is normal for most machines? I was just use to only needed a small tail so that is what I was comparing it to.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Great..  Now the reviews come out after I pulled the trigger (albeit it was a hair trigger)  on this unit... oh well..  syas I have 30 dyas to return it for full refund If not happy with it


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal. I never noticed that.
> 
> On my older sealer you would manually push down the until it slicked on each side and then the bag would be snapped into the unit so  it could seal well my new one doesn't have that. You stick the bag into the slit and when it senses the bag a little piece gets lowered down and pushes the bag down so that it can create a seal to vacuum then seal the bag closed. I don't like this electrical part as its just one more  thing to go bad and half  the time I have to put the bag in  multiple times before it will actually grab the bag (especially if you have a shorter tail). I would much rather have a unit  where you put the bag in then you push down to lock the bag into the machine. I guess  I we were just spoiled with our old units as you only needed a tiny tail in  order to get  it to seal. What are you guys finding is a normal length you need in  order to get yours to seal. Maybe 2-3inches on each end is normal for most machines? I was just use to only needed a small tail so that is what I was comparing it to.


With the ones I have used, this is limited by how much the food you have in it, because the food keeps you from getting any closer to the slot in the one I have now, and being able to close the top door on the one I used to use. As for the first seal---The one on the end before you put the food in---I just measured it----The seal is 1 1/8" from the end of the bag.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

After looking things over..  your model number is V3485..  the one Bear posted (and I bought) is model number V3840...  so maybe with some luck the one I just bought will be a better unit


----------



## rbranstner

JckDanls 07 said:


> After looking things over.. your model number is V3485.. the one Bear posted (and I bought) is model number V3840... so maybe with some luck the one I just bought will be a better unit


Yea hopefully that  one works. Go check out some of the reviews and see what they say. I just read some reviews on mine and others  have had the same issues as I already figured since  my brother has been having the same issues. His is actually worse then mine. And  I want to reiterate that I am only talking about the V3485 model which is what I have. I  have used  about 5 other models and they have all been great but none of  them were the vertical unit.


----------



## JckDanls 07

They look different but probably have the same internal parts..  the v3840 is a $100 more so maybe there is something thats better about it...   dunno..  will find out when I get it


----------



## solaryellow

It might be the differences between sealers but with mine I run it on gentle and moist settings for wet stuff. When I see liquid approaching the top of the bag I hit the Seal button to stop the vacuum and have it seal. That has worked pretty well for me.


----------



## SmokinAl

I have the 3840, well I guess I have 2 of them now & if you are sealing something wet you can either put it in the freezer for 30 minutes ( which is what I do ) or you can just seal it up & dump the tray out that catches the liquid. For $89 it's one heck of a deal.


----------



## Bearcarver

I just looked---Mine is a 3845.

Should mention though, just because mine and some others work good, doesn't mean some of the same ones don't have problems.

It happens in machines, vacuum sealers, smokers & people.

Just because I'll be married 43 years next month, doesn't mean some guys don't have to trade their wives in for new ones.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

I have had 2 models. Both of them are like the one shown as a "game" model. Both have handled moisture with no problem. My favorite is the older one that had the bag roll in the unit like the current "game" model. I just read the reviews on that model and they are not great but a lot of folks only post if they have a problem.


----------



## tjohnson

One of my sealers is automatic, and the other has a "Seal" button, so I can hit the sealer when needed, or even double seal

When I tried to vac seal chicken breasts, the juice kept the bag from getting a good seal. 

I dried the chicken breasts with paper towels, but some liquid was still drawn out.

The little trough did catch the juice, but just could not get a good seal

TJ


----------



## alelover

When I do chick breasts I par freeze them first to firm them up. It doesn't suck any juice that way.


----------



## shtrdave

Bearcarver said:


> Just because I'll be married 43 years next month, doesn't mean some guys don't have to trade their wives in for new ones.
> 
> Bear




So you are  not thinking of trading her in for two 21 year olds?

I told my GF that when she turned 42, her response was I wouldn't know what to do with them, I assured her I did.

1 to peel the shrimp for me and 1 to shell the pistachios.

Life is good, congratulations on 43 years it seems most are lucky to make 3 these days.


----------



## alaskanbear

I use this one *Process-Mini Max vacuum sealer    (MVS-26 x II) *and even make my own ice bags for my cooler, yes I can vacuum seal water to freeze--just no HOT liquid!!

Rich

PS. The cost will kinda surprise ya..


----------



## gotarace

My wife just got me the foodsaver gamesaver deluxe from lem...i hope it works well...


----------



## chef jimmyj

AlaskanBear said:


> I use this one *Process-Mini Max vacuum sealer    (MVS-26 x II) *and even make my own ice bags for my cooler, yes I can vacuum seal water to freeze--just no HOT liquid!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> PS. The cost will kinda surprise ya..


WOW at $2400 I would Expect it to Suck Start a Harley if you got it Close Enough!!!.....Heck of a Vac Sealer...JJ


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> It might be the differences between sealers but with mine I run it on gentle and moist settings for wet stuff. When I see liquid approaching the top of the bag I hit the Seal button to stop the vacuum and have it seal. That has worked pretty well for me.


Yep.......me too

Also when you try to save vacuum bags and cut them as short as possible to save the matirial it also causes it not to seal or several times to get it to seal. The length of the bag is supposed to be three inches longer than the food is. I am sure everyone tries to save an inch here and there but I found it is not worth it.  I dont recommend sealing your food with shortened bags .....

Joe


----------



## stovebolt

I have a V2860 foodsaver  and it has a "pulse" button which runs the pump as long as it's held.

That way I can vacuum until the liquid reaches the seal strip area and then hit "seal". Any time 

liquid gets to or past the seal area, I wipe the top of the bag clean inside and run another seal

just above the first one. I've used this for freezing salsa, stewed tomatoes, blanched green-beans

and such. I even stored some smoked pork juices after de-fatting. Great for gravy.

Chuck


----------



## Bearcarver

WOW !!!

I'm glad a bunch of guys jumped on this thread !!

There's a lot of really interesting comments !!

Thanks All !!

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy

I have the Food Saver Model V3425, and I have had the same problems sealing also.

I found that if there is enough liquid to over run the little tray then it will take about

2 days to dry out enough to use the sealer again.

Also cut the bags long enough for the food, if you try to cut it short it could cost you

more in bags then you might be able to save. Also anything juicy now goes in bag, then in 

freezer, then back to sealer. Works great like that. JMHO.

Mike


----------



## kydave

I have the Food Saver Model V3485 and I loved it - at first - it's broke now. (I got it from Sam's Club about this time last year.)

The accessory hose quit working a few months ago and now it won't draw a vacuum on the bags. Well, sometimes it will, but not always. It's frustrating because I just restocked the bags and I have a bunch of the accessories. I'm considering buying a new one and being more careful with moisture, but like the original post, I sure would like a unit that can stand a little fluid.


----------



## tjohnson

GREAT THREAD!

Guys with the Old FoodSaver, that's made in Italy need to chime in

Todd


----------



## eman

Somethjing you also need to do besides empty the catch tray is wipe the sealing gaskets and the sealing strip clean.

There is an upper and lower black soft gasket on the food saver that needs to be clean to function properly and the same w/ the sealing element.

UNPLUG THE UNIT FIRST!


----------



## kydave

I just got an email from Food Saver suggesting their $299 (V3840) unit is on sale for $90. They say the discount will be applied at checkout/purchase. Go here http://live.foodsaver.com and scroll down to click the buy now button if you're interested. It's supposed to be their CyberMonday deal.

No - this is not spam & no it's not an affiliate link. I just thought some might be interested.


----------



## SmokinAl

KYDave said:


> I just got an email from Food Saver suggesting their $299 (V3840) unit is on sale for $90. They say the discount will be applied at checkout/purchase. Go here http://live.foodsaver.com and scroll down to click the buy now button if you're interested. It's supposed to be their CyberMonday deal.
> 
> No - this is not spam & no it's not an affiliate link. I just thought some might be interested.


It's true it's one heck of a deal!


----------



## tjohnson

Must be the same deal Bear found?

TJ


----------



## tjohnson

Guys,

I'm in the market for a new Vac Sealer

The problem with my current sealer and many others, is they won't seal wet items like chicken breasts.

What model does a good job, without having to double bag or use a paper towel to keep the juice from getting into the sealer?

I see the one Bear posted, and for $89 is a great deal, but if it can't seal wet food, I gotta pass

Todd


----------



## smokeamotive

Todd, you can always put your chicken breasts or whatever in the bag and put it in the freezer till mostly frozen then seal. Or freeze on a cookie sheet then bag it up.


----------



## eman

lay the breast or whatever meat on a sheet pan and freeze then vac seal while frozen.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokeamotive said:


> Todd, you can always put your chicken breasts or whatever in the bag and put it in the freezer till mostly frozen then seal. Or freeze on a cookie sheet then bag it up.


That's what I do too.

However the one in that ad is like mine, and if it sucks up a little liquid, it goes to a little trough. You can just pull the little trough out, and dump it, and stick it back in. That takes about 10 seconds.

I don't know what would happen if you would suck up enough liquid to overfill the long trough, but that is why I freeze very wet things first (at least partially).

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm interested in this answer as well...JJ


----------



## rbranstner

I have trouble sealing anything with moisture as well. Mine looks pretty much exactly like the one Bear posted.


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> I have trouble sealing anything with moisture as well. Mine looks pretty much exactly like the one Bear posted.




Ross,

Just pop the vacuum sealer open, and find that long narrow through.

Snap it out & if there's liquid in it, dump it out.

Then snap it back in.

Like some of us said, we freeze our moist & soft stuff, at least partially before vacuum sealing.

When you're all done, I would pull that trough out, and clean it good & dry it, and snap it back in. It's real easy to do.

Bear


----------



## alblancher

You can drain the food the best you can, freezing helps considerably.

I also fold a paper towel or two and put them between the meat and the end of the bag so any liquid would have to pass through the paper towel.  I have no problems removing the paper towel when I defrost the meat.


----------



## rbranstner

Bearcarver said:


> Ross,
> 
> Just pop the vacuum sealer open, and find that long narrow through.
> 
> Snap it out & if there's liquid in it, dump it out.
> 
> Then snap it back in.
> 
> Like some of us said, we freeze our moist & soft stuff, at least partially before vacuum sealing.
> 
> When you're all done, I would pull that trough out, and clean it good & dry it, and snap it back in. It's real easy to do.
> 
> Bear


Even if my trough is empty and totally dry I have issues. My brother and I bought  the same sealer two years ago and we both hate them. I figured I would upgrade and spend some good money and get a good one but our cheaper ones work much better. this one wastes so much of the bag on the seal. So much that you need over an inch on both seals or  else  it won't seal. And half  the time we seal stuff it won't form a good seal. My old cheap sealer only needs maybe half an inch  to form a good seal. I am going through bags left and right now because there is 2-4 inches of extra bag that you need  on each seal with this new sealer. Neither of us are impressed with our units especially for how much we paid.


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> Even if my trough is empty and totally dry I have issues. My brother and I bought  the same sealer two years ago and we both hate them. I figured I would upgrade and spend some good money and get a good one but our cheaper ones work much better. this one wastes so much of the bag on the seal. So much that you need over an inch on both seals or  else  it won't seal. And half  the time we seal stuff it won't form a good seal. My old cheap sealer only needs maybe half an inch  to form a good seal. I am going through bags left and right now because there is 2-4 inches of extra bag that you need  on each seal with this new sealer. Neither of us are impressed with our units especially for how much we paid.


Hmmm, mine works good, but it does need extra bag to get into the seal slot.

I guess it doesn't bother me, because the one I used before (my Son's) needed even more extra bag.

I do have one now & then that when I get it from the freezer, it isn't tight any more, but they tell me when I get bags from that other company, I won't have that problem.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner

This is the sealer  that my brother and I have and I see there are several reviews with the same issues as we have.

http://www.amazon.com/Foodsaver-Smartseal-V3485-Brushed-Stainless/product-reviews/B002SAZ02I

It  wastes so  much of the bags as you need a long tail on each end in order  to get a seal. If you don't have at least 1.5 inches of tail left forget about trying to get it to seal. Many times it will only remove  half  the air out of the bag and then it will start to seal it closed. I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal.

All in all I wouldn't recommend this unit to anyone. I am in no way trying to detour you from getting a vacuum sealer or bashing the food saver brand. We both had cheap food savers that worked twice as good as these and we loved them but we upgraded because we use our old ones so much for packaging sausage that we wanted a second unit. And just to clarify the new one  acts up weather you are sealing 1 bag or 100 bags. Some times it seals the bags very good but its hit or miss. Things have gotten better when I started leaving about 3 inches of tail on each end  off the bag but still if anything has moisture in it forget about it even when I do use the moisture setting on the unit. Just wanted  to give you our experience with this particular unit. Between 4 of us that have 6 different units this is the only unit so far that we have had this issue with. But we are  the only ones that have the upright style and this is the only upright style I have ever used so I don't have anything to  compare  it to. I am guessing it may be this model.


----------



## doctord1955

I. have the game saver plus.  Works great if something is to wet u seal it manually.


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> This is the sealer  that my brother and I have and I see there are several reviews with the same issues as we have.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Foodsaver-Smartseal-V3485-Brushed-Stainless/product-reviews/B002SAZ02I
> 
> It  wastes so  much of the bags as you need a long tail on each end in order  to get a seal. Mine does too, but I thought they all did. Mine uses less extra bag than I needed to get to the sealer on my Son's old Gamesaver. If you don't have at least 1.5 inches of tail left forget about trying to get it to seal. Many times it will only remove  half  the air out of the bag and then it will start to seal it closed. Mine only has that problem after about 15 to 20 sealings, without a rest. I think it heats up, and has a saftety quit on it. Once I let it sit for awhile, it's good for another 15 or 20. I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal. I never noticed that.
> 
> All in all I wouldn't recommend this unit to anyone. I am in no way trying to detour you from getting a vacuum sealer or bashing the food saver brand. We both had cheap food savers that worked twice as good as these and we loved them but we upgraded because we use our old ones so much for packaging sausage that we wanted a second unit. And just to clarify the new one  acts up weather you are sealing 1 bag or 100 bags. Some times it seals the bags very good but its hit or miss. Things have gotten better when I started leaving about 3 inches of tail on each end  off the bag but still if anything has moisture in it forget about it even when I do use the moisture setting on the unit. Just wanted  to give you our experience with this particular unit. It's good to get other people's take on these things, not just from one of us. I'm glad you made these comments. If I had those problems I'd be peed off too, and I'd be on the phone with the company!!!


Thanks Ross,

Bear


----------



## shtrdave

I have one of these I bought it from QVC a while back, it has a moist button on it and the little tray inside as Bear was describing. I have done PP that is really moist, I found a deal on large packs of hot dogs from one of my favorite brands and sealed them with all the liquid running off of them. I have also done things like pieces of pie, I am not a big sweets person so if I make something I break it down and vac seal it in smaller portions.


----------



## rbranstner

I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal. I never noticed that.

On my older sealer you would manually push down the until it slicked on each side and then the bag would be snapped into the unit so  it could seal well my new one doesn't have that. You stick the bag into the slit and when it senses the bag a little piece gets lowered down and pushes the bag down so that it can create a seal to vacuum then seal the bag closed. I don't like this electrical part as its just one more  thing to go bad and half  the time I have to put the bag in  multiple times before it will actually grab the bag (especially if you have a shorter tail). I would much rather have a unit  where you put the bag in then you push down to lock the bag into the machine. I guess  I we were just spoiled with our old units as you only needed a tiny tail in  order to get  it to seal. What are you guys finding is a normal length you need in  order to get yours to seal. Maybe 2-3inches on each end is normal for most machines? I was just use to only needed a small tail so that is what I was comparing it to.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Great..  Now the reviews come out after I pulled the trigger (albeit it was a hair trigger)  on this unit... oh well..  syas I have 30 dyas to return it for full refund If not happy with it


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> I am unable to get wet things to seal. I don't like the automatic sensor that detects the bag going in and then lowers the arm down to latch onto  the bag and do its vacuum/seal. I never noticed that.
> 
> On my older sealer you would manually push down the until it slicked on each side and then the bag would be snapped into the unit so  it could seal well my new one doesn't have that. You stick the bag into the slit and when it senses the bag a little piece gets lowered down and pushes the bag down so that it can create a seal to vacuum then seal the bag closed. I don't like this electrical part as its just one more  thing to go bad and half  the time I have to put the bag in  multiple times before it will actually grab the bag (especially if you have a shorter tail). I would much rather have a unit  where you put the bag in then you push down to lock the bag into the machine. I guess  I we were just spoiled with our old units as you only needed a tiny tail in  order to get  it to seal. What are you guys finding is a normal length you need in  order to get yours to seal. Maybe 2-3inches on each end is normal for most machines? I was just use to only needed a small tail so that is what I was comparing it to.


With the ones I have used, this is limited by how much the food you have in it, because the food keeps you from getting any closer to the slot in the one I have now, and being able to close the top door on the one I used to use. As for the first seal---The one on the end before you put the food in---I just measured it----The seal is 1 1/8" from the end of the bag.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

After looking things over..  your model number is V3485..  the one Bear posted (and I bought) is model number V3840...  so maybe with some luck the one I just bought will be a better unit


----------



## rbranstner

JckDanls 07 said:


> After looking things over.. your model number is V3485.. the one Bear posted (and I bought) is model number V3840... so maybe with some luck the one I just bought will be a better unit


Yea hopefully that  one works. Go check out some of the reviews and see what they say. I just read some reviews on mine and others  have had the same issues as I already figured since  my brother has been having the same issues. His is actually worse then mine. And  I want to reiterate that I am only talking about the V3485 model which is what I have. I  have used  about 5 other models and they have all been great but none of  them were the vertical unit.


----------



## JckDanls 07

They look different but probably have the same internal parts..  the v3840 is a $100 more so maybe there is something thats better about it...   dunno..  will find out when I get it


----------

